# Akios 555 CS?



## mully (May 15, 2013)

Does such a reel exist? An S-line 555 with levelwind and no mag.

If so, what are the specs(weight, gear ratio, max drag) and how much does it cost?

Cheers


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

It has a mag none without


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Mully,

The Akios 555 CS does exist and IS available.

Specs;

Weight - 15.2 oz.

Ratio - 5.3:1 

Drag - 17.5 lb

Price - $149.99 

Tommy


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Yep found out from the boss just had a chance to get back on. Tommy will fix you up


----------



## mully (May 15, 2013)

Thanks Tommy, thinking about putting together an outfit for throwing 2-3oz tins as far as possible. Just sizing up my reel options, will most likely pair it with your 10' 1-4, trying to decide between the Akios and a pro rocket.

Unfortunately I have to wait until someone comes to visit me and doesn't mind bringing a rod or two, shipping on small stuff like reels isn't bad but for rods it's too expensive.

If you need a southern hemisphere product tester let me know.


----------

